# I need your help!!!



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

I have this problem and I am wondering if anyone else has gone through this. I have a 2 1/2 yld yellow lab and i think he has some allergies of some sort. I have been going through this prob for the over a year and I am getting tired of it. Las year in April/June Mo started to itch and chew on his legs and thighs. So the vet said she thought it was an allergy so she put him on some anti histomine stuff.. Didn't work, did that for about 6 weeks. that brings me into August.. Next she put him on a antbiotics thinking she had a skin infection... 3-4 weeks. slowed it down but not totally.. Brings us into Sept..Next put him on special $60 for 20lbs food. Did that for about 8 weeks.. That worked but it put us into Oct. Then we switched down to a cheaper brand of food and the itching stopped until about April/June of this year.. Do you guys see a pattern!!!!! I am thinking its not a food allergy but something that comes about in April/June... I am thinking pollen or something along those lines, but im not a vet..What do you guys think????? Just lookiing for some help.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

sounds like your onto something... I know a little dog that is allergic to grass... I know it'd prob. be spendy but the dog could do allergy tests on your dog as well


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

First off, what are you feeding the dog and also are you using any sort of topical such as Frontline or Advantix?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Are you training your dog in the same areas when this has happened?

Where you doing water work when this happened the first time?


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

I feel bad he hasnt been in the water more that 2 times this summer because I was thinking that maybe that was it so I kept him out just in case.. I am feeding him the same stuff I have since dec of last year. As for topical treatments i did one at the begining of the summer but he was itching prior to the application I think but havent treated him since. We dont have a specific training area we train anywere. i mean he doenst itch once in a will its all the time morning --- night. I feel bad for my boy.


----------

